# Diet/nutritional coaching



## Marja14 (Jul 23, 2020)

Evening folks,
I wanted to see what feedback folks may have who have gone out and sourced a diet coach? Was it worth it? Did you finally grasp the details and could take over your own planning eventually?

Diet planning and meal planning to me are like trying to fold fitted sheets. I just roll them in a ball and call it good. But that won’t work for my goals unfortunately. This is an area that no matter how much research and information I have spent months gathering information and still can’t seem to make the pieces fit, hence the decision to get help. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 23, 2020)

if the concept of eating, in a way that meets your goals, seems shrouded in the weird corrupt world of diet and nutrition... then definitely seek one if even for a consult. 

there's so much junk information out there from people trying to sell ridiculous diets and supplements... I feel bad for people trying to cut through all that sht now a days.

IME I went into a job that required me to attend a class on nutrition and health by olympic and d1 coaches and you know what the main thing was... CARBS ARE KING, eat clean, eat a lot, and eat a balanced diet with moderation.. now from there if you need help with what that looks like, then a nutritionist will fix that and its not like you have to hire them for life.


----------



## Jin (Jul 23, 2020)

After working with a good diet coach for 3 months or so you should be able to manage your own. If you cannot then the coach wasn’t good IMO. 

Just the fact that you are paying somebody and getting all the thinking done, diet handed to you, can help you really stick with it. 

Love the fitted sheet analogy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 23, 2020)

OP - check out forum member and Mod Spongy. 

Good Bloke, expert diet planning. Not sure if he's taking on new clients, but ye could do far worse than to take a ride with him on this topic.


----------



## Marja14 (Jul 23, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> OP - check out forum member and Mod Spongy.
> 
> Good Bloke, expert diet planning. Not sure if he's taking on new clients, but ye could do far worse than to take a ride with him on this topic.



I actually looked him up but cannot send a PM as I do not have enough posts as of yet since I just recently joined the forum...long-time stalker, short-time walker 

I really like the helios post he posted as well. Extremely informative.


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 23, 2020)

If learning about diet/nutrition is the biggest goal, it would be hard to beat Chris Tuttle. 

I don’t know spongy but a lot of people here speak highly of him so I’m sure that would be a great option as well.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2020)

I never thought I'd see the day that "Diet Coach" was actually a word. It's all out there for you to research and a "Diet Coach" isn't going to achieve a better result then you can on your own; if you want it.


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 23, 2020)

snake said:


> I never thought I'd see the day that "Diet Coach" was actually a word. It's all out there for you to research and a "Diet Coach" isn't going to achieve a better result then you can on your own; if you want it.



i completely agree but it saves people from being their own worst enemy making changes too often/too drastically, being paranoid they are losing too much or gaining too much too fast or too slow. People can really over think things. It really depends on what your ultimate goals are for if it is worth it and your financial situation. If a good coach is a drop in the bucket then why not? Saves a lot of time reading and trying to avoid bad information. Plus the accountability factor.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm pretty sure Spongy announced recently that his coaching days are over as his career has taken him in a new direction. The joys of learning diet and nutrition can be very rewarding because it will advance your goals to a higher level. But yes, some people do NEED that coaching as an  accountability source. Our departed Jen was a perfect example. She knew her stuff but needed that added coaching support to push her along.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i completely agree but it saves people from being their own worst enemy making changes too often/too drastically, being paranoid they are losing too much or gaining too much too fast or too slow. People can really over think things. It really depends on what your ultimate goals are for if it is worth it and your financial situation. If a good coach is a drop in the bucket then why not? Saves a lot of time reading and trying to avoid bad information. Plus the accountability factor.




You have some good points Brock and if it get's you where you want to be, I guess the end justifies the means. 

As for being accountable, if you can't be accountable to yourself, there's a problem. I see that a lot in the on-line journals: "This will help me be accountable". Really, you need someone to tell you want to eat, how to train, push yourself? It just all escapes me brother. If I had someone telling me all of that, it would feel more like work and it wouldn't be long until I stopped it. It would take some of the fun out of it.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2020)

The issues many face when they decide to diet is information overload and a bit of analysis paralysis.  There is so much information out there that it's hard to take in and the search for the "best" is never ending.  Keto, paleo, upside down, right-side up, etc. etc. etc.....anything that has you eating fewer calories than you are burning will help you lose weight.   

Some things to consider before you shell out some $$$ (and forgive me if you answers these in your intro)
- If you don't know sh&t about nutrition, your money might be better spent on a course on nutrition.  
- If you're going down the road to step on stage and need someone with experience to help you with water and carb intake leading up to the show, it's worth it (you will have come to far to risk blowing it based on poor carb timing)  
- You need some accountability and you have the dough to pay someone for it and outsource the thought involved, go for it

Half the joy for me is figuring this stuff out on my own, keeping journals, seeing what works/ what doesn't work.  Totally get that it's not for everyone so if you go the coach route interview them, ask to contact some of their past clients, and see who you will jive with.  You'll be choosing a partner, not a service provider.

-


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 23, 2020)

snake said:


> I never thought I'd see the day that "Diet Coach" was actually a word. It's all out there for you to research and a "Diet Coach" isn't going to achieve a better result then you can on your own; if you want it.


Snake, buddy, this line of thinking fails the real life test pretty hard. In fact, you yourself have complained in the past about how difficult it is to identify truth from bullshit when researching. 

99.9% of elite athletes have coaches my dude. Including pro BBs. And yes, those BB coaches do the dieting part as well as everything else. The data is also overwhelmingly in favor of having a knowledgeable, objective, observer by your side regardless of the goal in question. 

Declining expert advice just because you want to do everything by yourself sounds like self-harming stubbornness to me. JMO.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Snake, buddy, this line of thinking fails the real life test pretty hard. In fact, you yourself have complained in the past about how difficult it is to identify truth from bullshit when researching.
> 
> 99.9% of elite athletes have coaches my dude. Including pro BBs. And yes, those BB coaches do the dieting part as well as everything else. The data is also overwhelmingly in favor of having a knowledgeable, objective, observer by your side regardless of the goal in question.
> 
> Declining expert advice just because you want to do everything by yourself sounds like self-harming stubbornness to me. JMO.



You're talking top professional athletes that are looking for that 1% edge. From a PL standpoint, I would say my competitive numbers were above average. I went at it myself without a diet coach or some other form of coach and I have no regrets. If you think that's stubborn, I'm good with that. 

You don't need a a coach to bench 315 at 200 lbs BW and you don't need a coach to drop from 20% BF to 15%.


----------



## Marja14 (Jul 23, 2020)

snake said:


> I never thought I'd see the day that "Diet Coach" was actually a word. It's all out there for you to research and a "Diet Coach" isn't going to achieve a better result then you can on your own; if you want it.


Snake, thanks for the reply and I wouldn't fully disagree with it but perhaps I see it in a different light.  If you and your family had only one house to build and live in the rest of your life would you be confident in it's endurance, strength and longevity in learning as you go or wouldn't it be wise to have someone guide you in the basic steps, so crucial elements are not faulty?  I'm not trying to be dismissive of your opinion because I think it's a valid perspective.  I would also add that I can see where people see the word "coach" and see it as a connotation for an unwillingness of work.  But I don't see it that way, if we don't know, we should seek those who do to learn (not do the work for us).  That's the intent with my original post.

Lastly, I would also agree that there is  ton of information out there.  There's probably too much information and much of it contradicts itself.  For every post that says eating carbs is a benefit there are two that says it isn't.  How do people sift through the gluttony of information to formulate a truly beneficial plan?  That's where the help is needed I believe.

thanks again for your response, it definitely got me thinking.


----------



## Marja14 (Jul 23, 2020)

snake said:


> Y if you can't be accountable to yourself, there's a problem.


  Fully and totally agree....


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mind if we take a step back?

What are your current stats and what is your goal?


----------



## Marja14 (Jul 23, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Mind if we take a step back?
> 
> What are your current stats and what is your goal?



Currently 215, 20% bodyfat. Daily calories on average  ~2500, carbs 275, Fat 86, protein 177.  My goal is to continue to put on muscle but without the fat increase (wouldn't mind even bring the BF down a few points).


----------



## Marja14 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey Snake...saw your PM but it won't let me reply..I have to post 9 more times before that function is open...

I do appreciate the reach out.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2020)

Marja14 said:


> Currently 215, 20% bodyfat. Daily calories on average  ~2500, carbs 275, Fat 86, protein 177.  My goal is to continue to put on muscle but without the fat increase (wouldn't mind even bring the BF down a few points).



@ 20% BF you can still apply the calories in/ calories out method.  Macros you can adjust based on feel.  The higher fat you go, the less hungry you'll feel and shittier the pumps.  Higher carbs will equate to more hunger and better pumps.  Play around with it to see where you are comfortable.  My sister-in-law, just to make a point, did a calorie restricted diet of snickers bars.  She felt like crap, but it worked cause she was eating fewer calories overall.  In other words, don't get hung up on the foods at this point.  Get hung up on the calories and change the foods based on how you feel.  They'll be plenty of time to complicate things later on.  

Please send check to DK@redmeat.com and apply a 10% discount caused I guessed your age, height, and activity level on the TDEE calculator. https://tdeecalculator.net/

View attachment 10281


Oh...........and some encouraging words (free of charge)...........YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## Marja14 (Jul 23, 2020)

dk8594...Awesome stuff.  Thank you!  Now why can't online info be this succinct?  LOL  Check is in the mail.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 25, 2020)

snake said:


> I never thought I'd see the day that "Diet Coach" was actually a word. It's all out there for you to research and a "Diet Coach" isn't going to achieve a better result then you can on your own; if you want it.


 I completely agree! Some people are just incapable of putting in the research and having discipline to stick to a clean diet.


----------



## andy (Jul 25, 2020)

learn to count calories, play with macros.
these day's apps do everything for u even. 

u should take a good coach for let's say a week or two to learn u the basics (like what calories are, what is macros etc.)
actually all depends on how fast learner u are. 
I got my knowledge slightly from resources out here in internet, only then I got my PT and Diet specialist sertificate.
theory is actually easy, it's the discipline of it where people fail over and over again.


----------



## white ape (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m with Snake. I signed up for one month of coaching to train technique in the big 3. While it is helping and I’m getting better, it takes the fun out of training. I feel like I’m responsible to this guy and it bugs me. Only a couple more weeks left and then I will go train my way. Luckily with some new knowledge though


----------



## Marja14 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey Everyone,
It's been a year now since I posted this thread and just wanted to provide an update and "close the loop" as it were.  For the last year I have worked with two different trainers.  The first one and I did not click.  I felt like he wasn't interested in my success but more about the number of clients he had.  The second has been great.  Now I know there are a number of people who are against the thought of a trainer or coach and feel the internet is enough to get the information you need.  But I will tell you....even with my internet research, my trainer has been a great addition to my progress.  I thought I would share some things learned these past 12 months:

There has to be a reason for everything you do...it must pay you a dividend or it's useless
Lifting with shitty form is of no value, drop the weight and use good form
Moving weight is just that if you don't connect with the muscle.  Mind-muscle connection is huge
Diet is the key to success... eat shit and the hard work you've done is for not
Having someone to bounce questions off of is extremely valuable...  You can always be learning
We can overcomplicate the simplest of things
*Motivation is secondary...discipline to execute is the primary!  *
Many of these seem like no-brainers but I was guilty of violating all of these at one point or another early in the progression.  

Again, I know a lot of folks aren't big on coaches or trainers but if someone else benefits from my experiences then great.    

Now we focus on getting ready for my first show in Jul 2022.  

I wish everyone well.

Jay


----------



## CJ (Aug 13, 2021)

Marja14 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> It's been a year now since I posted this thread and just wanted to provide an update and "close the loop" as it were.  For the last year I have worked with two different trainers.  The first one and I did not click.  I felt like he wasn't interested in my success but more about the number of clients he had.  The second has been great.  Now I know there are a number of people who are against the thought of a trainer or coach and feel the internet is enough to get the information you need.  But I will tell you....even with my internet research, my trainer has been a great addition to my progress.  I thought I would share some things learned these past 12 months:
> 
> There has to be a reason for everything you do...it must pay you a dividend or it's useless
> ...


Sounds like you found a good coach.


----------

